# Dieser Algorithmus macht mich fertig



## stevoo (13. Nov 2011)

DAS iST DIE ANGABE
Entwerfen Sie einen Algorithmus, der jede zweite Zahl eines Feldes *A(i) mit i=1,2,....,n addiert*, *beginnend mit dem zweiten Element* und am Ende das Ergebnis der Addition überprüft. Sollte es sich beim Endresultat um eine grade Zahl handeln, so soll dies durch eine entsprechende Meldung festgehalten werden: "Das Resultat der Addition ist gerade." Handelt es sich jedoch um eine ungerade Zahl, so gibt die Meldung "Das Resultat der Addition ist ungerade" darüber Auskunft.

MEINE ANTWORT:
n.....Feldanzahl
i......Feldelement
A(i).....Feldinhalt von i
a.....Summe der Addition der Inhalte die ich hier benötige

i=2
a=0

Solange i+2<==n
a=a+((A(i)+A(i+2))
i=i+4

Wenn Rest(a,2)==0
Ausgabe: "Das Resultat der Addition ist gerade."
sonst
Ausgabe: "Das Resultat der Addition ist ungerade."


*ZUM BEISPIEL*

Wir haben acht Feldelemente und beginnen mit dem zweiten
n=8
i=2 (Beginn: zweites Element)

1.(7)
2.(14) -->*hier beginnen wir die Additon, also mit dem zweiten Element*
3.(3)
4.(4)
5.(6)
6.(1)
7.(8)
8.(2)

Solange i+2<==n //n=8
a=a+(A(i)+A(i+2))
i=i+4

1. Schritt // i+2=4 also kleiner gleich n(welches 8 ist)
1.1. Schritt a=0+14+4=18
i=2+4=6

2.Schritt // i+2=8 also gleich n
2.1. Schritt: a=18+1+2=21
i=6+4=10 //schon größer als n also gehts nicht weiter

Damit ist a=21 und das System müsste "Das Resultat der Addition ist ungerade." ausgeben

*DAS IST DOCH NICH FALSCH, ODER?*


----------



## Marcinek (13. Nov 2011)

Bitte an die Forenregeln halten -.-

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...27056-algorithmus-entwerfen-2.html#post825981


----------



## stevoo (13. Nov 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Bitte an die Forenregeln halten -.-
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...27056-algorithmus-entwerfen-2.html#post825981



Sorry, ich wollte es einfach nochmal zussammenfassen, und ein neues Thema aufmachen damit meine Frage übersichtlicher wird. Tut mir Leid. Kommt nie wieder vor. Soll ich das zum alten Thema verschieben und der Admin löscht das.


----------



## YoYoYo (13. Nov 2011)

stevoo hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, ich wollte es einfach nochmal zussammenfassen, und ein neues Thema aufmachen damit meine Frage übersichtlicher wird.


Nur seltsam dass man von dieser Bemühung in deinem Post nichts merkt ...


----------



## stevoo (13. Nov 2011)

YoYoYo hat gesagt.:


> Nur seltsam dass man von dieser Bemühung in deinem Post nichts merkt ...



Wieso? Ich hab doch die Frage, meine Antwort und ein Beispiel gepostet, wie soll ich das sonst zusammenfassen? Verstehe deine Aufregung nicht :-( Aber der Admin sollte das Thema Löschen. War mein Fehler das ich umgestiegen bin. Dafür entschuldige ich mich nochmals.


----------

